# IS there a word for this?



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

What do I call myself??? lol

I breed Leopard geckos, African Fat tailed geckos, Crested Geckos, Tarantulas, Mice, and perhaps guinea pigs and rabbits again soon.

All very small scale of course. 

I want to start a website. Since i do ship my reptiles and tarantulas. But id like to include the mice (and maybe rabbits and guinea pigs ) too.

What do i call it though? A pettery? lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd go with hobbyist if you keep them for pleasure first (assuming you do if you are small scale rather thAn commercially breeding for profit)

I think it fits better with all the diffrent species in one place, and sounds professional to me.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

It sounds perfect! Thanks!


----------

